# Moving to Toronto, finding work and accommodation



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi guys, few questions. I have applied for a holiday working visa (my country still has over 100 placements available so fingers crossed) and I'm thinking of going to Toronto. 
I am not a skilled worker, at the moment I live in London and work as medical secretary and executive assistant for European Commission. I was recently told that Canada is experiencing unemployment problem and that in my line of work I'm looking at low wages ( (in London women in my kind of work can earn anything from 30 to 50k GBP) since I do not have Canadian experience and also that this type of job is becoming obsolete. I would definitely not be moving to Canada for the money, it's more because I'm very tired of UK and I need a change, I would be prepared to take a pay cut but I don't want to live in poverty either. Could someone shed some light on that subject please?
With regards to finding a place to live- what's the best way to arrange it? Did you find a flatmate before you got there or did you stay in a hotel/hostel and looked for something whilst you were already there? Accommodation in London is so expensive that most people rent, even those with good jobs, I'm lucky to live alone but to keep the costs down I had to rent in a very shabby area of the city (I don't mind). How is it in Toronto? Do most people share or is it relatively easy to live alone? And what's the place to stay in Toronto in the beginning whilst you're sorting yourself out.
Thanks and sorry for the long post.


----------



## darcass (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello, 

Like you, I had a good job in Europe before I decided that I'd had enough and packed it in and moved to Toronto. However, I found it very hard to get a decent paying job. In fact, I could not even get an interview for any of the jobs I applied for in my field (occupational therapy), despite having plenty of experience. I eventually got temping work through a recruitment agent. The first job was with a bank and paid $14 per hour (I'm told that is good for a temp job). It was rather depressing as I had to do very basic, menial tasks such as pull staples out of documents, all day! The second job I got was $18 per hour and some more responsibilities but very boring and not mentally stimulating. I only got those jobs because I had 'connections' and networked my ass off. Basically, you have to name drop a friend who works with whomever, and then they will listen. It is very much 'who you know and not what you know' over here. Please be prepared for that. It's very tough. Also, foreigners like us tend to get overlooked and you start a few levels below your previous ability in your own country. As for the 'Canadian experience' required for work...that's basically code for 'we'll put you at a lower grade and so pay you less, until you work your way back up'. Don't bother apply for jobs via internet, you will NEVER receive replies to emails. Lift the phone, walk in in person. Keep at them. With your profession, you could get work for the duration of your permit, but you will never get a long term visa as your profession is not on the skills list shortages. Accommodation: most people stay in hostels until they find a place. There are some on College St (College & Spadina; College & Bathurst). Most people share as it is cheaper. If you want to live on your own, then for somewhere decent, approx. $800 ++. Nice areas to live: Little Italy, Bloor, parts of China Town, Portugal Town, the Danforth. Not so nice: Regent Park. Craigslist.ca or kijiji.ca are most used websites for looking for accom. Check out the following for recruitment agents: Options Consultants, Quantum, Profile Consultants, Ranstad. Overall, my experience in Toronto turned out to be a dissappointment. But you may strike it lucky in your profession. Remember - network, network, network! Good luck!


----------



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks darcass, that's really helpfull. I am already doing a thourough job related research, I've been checking adverts and I see receptionists/dental assistants seem to be in demand, I used to do it years ago but I can imagine that these jobs are probably low paid although like I said I am prepared to start from the scratch, money and career are not my main priorities, if they were I'd stay where I am. 
I work in a pharmaceutical industry and I'm hoping my experience in working for European Union might give me some advantage, I have started networking via LinkedIn and I also have some professional contacts in Canada as we cooperate with N.American companies and regulatory bodies, I'll aproach them when I'm there, you never know. 
I have a question for you with regards to recruitment agencies, from what I've read a lot of people advise against using them saying they are waste of money but obviously you have managed to get a job through them, did it cost a lot to use their services? Are they reliable overall?
Thanks again.


----------



## darcass (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,

Yes you are indeed correct, recruitment agencies do take a cut of your wage (although they do not disclose how much). For example, from my $18 per hour job, before the agent took her cut and if I was directly employed by the employer, I would probably have earned $23-$24 per hour. So I would say only go through an agent if you really can't get any job. That's great you are networking already, keep it up! I know that you are willing to start from scratch, but really it is very difficult living off any less than $14 per hour in Toronto; it's an expensive city.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I have worked for a recruitment agency, and we didn't take a cut from the wage. It was the company that hired us, that had to pay. If we didn't find a suitable person, we didn't get our money (no cure, no pay). There were also agencies that you had to pay 3 times the wage of the person that they would hire.


----------



## donncha (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Darcuss,

Would love some feedback on your experiences to date in canada, re: occupational therapy opportunities.

I am an irish OT, with permanent residency for canada and plan on moving my family (wife and 1 year old) to Canada next september. However, other friends moved to Toronto 3 months ago and have struggled to pick up ANY type of work despite qualifications. Needless to say bit apprehensive but would greatly appreciate some insight from your experience.

Hope all well!


----------



## lacapmuch (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone willing to hire from outside Canada? Im here in Dubai for 7 years in the fastfood Industry. Your feedback is highly appreciated.


----------

